# MMX cpu core removal



## lazersteve (Apr 1, 2007)

One of the forum members PM'd me asking about techniques for the first stage of cpu processing. I have a method that most of you may not be aware of, so I will share the video snippet I made for him with you. The gold wires trapped in the ceramic bodies is not addressed by this method.

http://www.goldrecovery.us

Click 'I Agree', Select 'CPU Core Removal' from the videos list, wait for the buffering delay of the video, and let me know what you think in the Tutorial Questions section.

Steve


----------

